# Record 52 1/2 vise question



## xmastree (Sep 19, 2015)

Hello all. Welcome to my first long-winded post.
I've been hanging around here a while and partaking of all the terrific info on this site, and finally decided to join up.

Well I hit pay dirt today at a garage sale. The seller was apparently tired of having eighty pounds of what he considered useles iron around, so I got one vintage and pristine Record model 52 1/2 quick release 9" vise and two beautiful Columbian 7" 5-CD's, all for the total sum of fifty bucks. I almost passed out.

So now the question - although the Record is tight, smooth and undamaged, I notice that although the steel jaws (no wood pads) are perfectly flush all the way around when closed, they do touch at the top first when I close the vise, with maybe a 1/16th inch gap at the bottom. I haven't cranked on it yet, and the vise shows no signs of damage or abuse.
Did Record build in a slight angle so that it would compensate for any natural spring? In other words, so that the jaws would become parallel when the vise is tightened?

My first thought was that it was bent, but the vise is so over-built and strong, I can't imagine what would bend the jaw like that. I can see were if somebody way over tightened it, it would bend the jaw the OTHER way (outward) but not inward.

Any thoughts?


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

When you tighten it up the jaws become parallel. Perfectly fine.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

What Fridge said. I have one, and that's the way it's made. That's kind of a "you suck". I've seen used 52 1/2s sell for as high as $150.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I have an old one. They built it in and the vise works fine. I've had mine for about 45 years.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## xmastree (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks for the replies.
Yeah I spoke too soon - I did a little more online research and stumbled across a few articles that describe the "toe-in" on Record and other vises. I didn't notice, but the two Columbians have some too.

And Mr. Hargis, you are quite right - definitely an "I suck" moment. Can't believe how lucky I was.


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

Yep, you got a good vise. I believe the Record and the Paramo (made under Record's licence for the War Department) are two of the best vises made. I've had mine for 40 odd years and it has functioned beautifully on many different benches over the years.

Here's mine hard at work on the latest bench, you can just see its little brother on the bench behind the main bench:










ken


----------



## xmastree (Sep 19, 2015)

Wow, that bench is gorgeous. I gotta build me one.
Yep, that's the Record I got. and now I know what color to paint it.

The two Columbians are great vises, but you can tell the English went out of their way to build a vise that is not only strong and functional, but beautiful as well.


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

> Wow, that bench is gorgeous. I gotta build me one.
> Yep, that s the Record I got. and now I know what color to paint it.
> 
> The two Columbians are great vises, but you can tell the English went out of their way to build a vise that is not only strong and functional, but beautiful as well.
> ...


Xmas,

Thanks.

It works well. Everyone has different ways of working, different work flows so it might not be perfect for some but I have never found it lacking or wishing it had this or that changed in over a year of daily use. It took several bench builds to evolve to this point, that is one of the reasons I advise folks to build first benches quick, simple and cheap because until you have worked on a bench for awhile you really do not know what works for you and what doesn't.

ken


----------



## jdmac (May 6, 2017)

I'm attempting to calculate shipping charges on a Record 52-1/2 woodworking vise and need to know the approximate overall size and weight. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

> I m attempting to calculate shipping charges on a Record 52-1/2 woodworking vise and need to know the approximate overall size and weight. Any info would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> - jdmac


You are in luck, in that mine is laying on the basement floor instead of being bolted to my bench. It's 35# (on my bath scale, questionable accuracy) and roughly 10"x10"x21". Hope that helps.


----------



## jdmac (May 6, 2017)

Thanks for the prompt reply Fred. My bro in Colorado is shipping one he located there and is sending same to me here in Fort Worth. Now I can send him the $ for shipping. Thanks again.!


----------

